# Hard wired smoke alarms



## wallhd (Nov 14, 2010)

Is there a code that requires an electrician to replace a hard wired smoke alarm? If not is the replacement a simple task? Thanks ahead of time for your assistance.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

If you are the home owner and it's in your home, then the answer is no. I can't tell you if it's a simple task or not as I don't know your level of skill and understanding of circuitry.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

wallhd said:


> Is there a code that requires an electrician to replace a hard wired smoke alarm? If not is the replacement a simple task? Thanks ahead of time for your assistance.


If it's the same brand it may be as simple as a un-plug/plug-in.
Else, if you can use a screw driver and use a wire nut, you can do it yourself. Dont forget to turn off the power.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

it was easy to replace the alarms in my mom's place... a couple wirenuts and screws was about it.

now, to put in one where there wasn't a pre-existing one... i'm avoiding that like the plague. I have the wireless connected ones, that gives me piece of mind.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Yes. There is a code requirement for an electrician to wire in new smoke detectors. Not all that hard of a job IF you have a ranch style home with attic space.


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

They also have to be interlocked, so that when 1 goes off they all go off. Ya have to run 3 wire cable between each unit.


----------



## AllForTheGreen (Apr 26, 2011)

I thought it was that hardwired firealarms were no longer legal because they're unreliable in the event of a power failure?


----------



## tcnailbender (Jan 7, 2011)

AllForTheGreen said:


> I thought it was that hardwired firealarms were no longer legal because they're unreliable in the event of a power failure?


 
Hardwired with battery backup.


----------



## AllForTheGreen (Apr 26, 2011)

Indeed, and ideally linked.


----------

